# Cutting a metal door threshold



## jlhaslip

The Mitre saw will do it very nicely.
Work slow as you cut so the threshold doesn't get hot.
Do not use your best blade as it will dull quickly if you do multiple cuts, but one cut should be okay.
Touch up the cut edge with a hand file as required to get rid of the snags.


----------



## Guap0_

Suppose you cut the bottom of the door frame & slide the saddle under it?


----------



## XSleeper

Miter saw with any carbide blade. Cut slowly, obviously.


----------



## ChuckF.

Yep, miter saw. Wear glasses because it will throw hot chips, and it makes a heck of a racket.


----------



## Nealtw

Just file the burs off after you cut it.


----------

